# Pace Bend Park



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

Good mernin!
Headed up to Pace bend park (just upstream of lake travis) this weekend. Never been. Gonna take gear for LM Bass and catfish. Are the white bass and crappie running? If so what do I use for bait? 

Thanks!


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

How was it?

How did you do?

We are going soon, and we will be trying for white bass, LM Bass and catfish.

Anyone else that fishes around Pace Bend Park should chime in.


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Pace bend*



Boatless Potlicker said:


> How was it?
> 
> How did you do?
> 
> ...


 Potlicker,
Hope you have a boat because its just easier to fish the many coves. Live minnnows (sold at the corner gas station before you get to the park entrance) were key for most of the bass. Threw crank baits (all colors) and spinner baits with no luck. Caught a four pounder on a brown and green worm though . Didn't get to catfish. Had the best luck in the coves on the west side of the park. Didn't catch any Whites or crappie. Good luck!


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks man, I'll check out the coves.

I do have a boat now, and I will be taking it. Might be pulling tubers more than fishing though. .


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

I did not take the boat because my buddy's wakeboard boat is WAY cooler! But I did fish the bank one morning, and got one...first time using a chatter bait too.


----------

